# How to remove this "Windows Script Host" Error? - Please Help



## mrintech (Dec 20, 2008)

*How to remove this "Windows Script Host" Error?*

*i39.tinypic.com/6eoqqb.png

This error is Bugging me for a Long Time.

*Help Appreciated *


----------



## [xubz] (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm.. When does that error appear? During Startup or just randomly?

I do suppose you have already seen your Startup Programs (using MSConfig AND CCleaner).

So try this:

Open Group Policy Editor (type *gpedit.msc* in Start->Run ), Click Windows Settings under Computer Configuration. Click 'Scripts'.. Double Click both Startup and Shutdown and see if there is a 'NewVirusRemoval.vbs' Entry there.

Also Check in User Configuration->Windows Settings->Scripts->Logon and Logoff.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 20, 2008)

The error appears at start up and there is No entry in both the locations you specified....


----------



## blueshift (Dec 21, 2008)

In your Registry Editor, brwose to this key:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
In the right pane, look for 'Userinit' key. It must look like this. No other entry. (Your system folder may be different). Delete any entry after the userinit.exe(most possibly you will have wscript.exe and NewVirusRemoval.vbs entries)
"Userinit"="V:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\userinit.exe"


----------



## mrintech (Dec 21, 2008)

Problem Solved. BTW what is the reason for this Problem?????

Thanks Blueshift


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 21, 2008)

The reason is that ur AV has removed the Virus but the entry to trigger the VBscript file was still left in comp. I suggest u use HijackThis anyday.   Did u check system properties?

Scan ur C drive for n.vbe file. I think its still there in ur C drive  . Try to delete that file using Winrar.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok! Thanks. Problem Solved


----------



## virus2006 (Jan 12, 2009)

[xubz];1019653 said:
			
		

> Hmm.. When does that error appear? During Startup or just randomly?
> 
> I do suppose you have already seen your Startup Programs (using MSConfig AND CCleaner).
> 
> ...



in start up & shutdown both r empty in my case? i tried show hidden files??
i just get this error on start up... can anyone help me out...


----------



## mrintech (Jan 12, 2009)

virus2006 said:


> in start up & shutdown both r empty in my case? i tried show hidden files??
> i just get this error on start up... can anyone help me out...



*Follow what is written below:*



> In your Registry Editor, brwose to this key:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
> In the right pane, look for 'Userinit' key. It must look like this. No other entry. (Your system folder may be different). Delete any entry after the userinit.exe(most possibly you will have wscript.exe and NewVirusRemoval.vbs entries)
> "Userinit"="V:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\userinit.exe"


----------



## virus2006 (Jan 12, 2009)

i found this 2 entries below userinit.exe

*i43.tinypic.com/1znq2hl.jpg

shall i delete both the files?? VmApplet & WinStationsDisabled ??


----------



## mrintech (Jan 12, 2009)

NO double click  on first entry shown in above image i.e. *userinit* and remove everything after *userinit.exe* 

Here's what to do, remove the red part

*i40.tinypic.com/wvrcrt.jpg

*and restart the computer*


----------



## virus2006 (Jan 12, 2009)

mrintech said:


> NO double click  on first entry shown in above image i.e. *userinit* and remove everything after *userinit.exe*
> 
> Here's what to do, remove the red part
> 
> ...



thanx....  the prob is solved


----------

